# Was going to go out tonight



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Left from work, in my work clothes, figured I'd stop by the store & get come livers or shrimp, since I wasnt at home & wasnt going to change, got half way to the river, then turned around, decided I'd probally get skunked, then get mad & stop fishing until after the crappie tourney. It's pretty bad when you talk yourself OUT of going fishing. Ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

No, I usually force myself to go anyway  ..Good thing you did not go however you would have been :S


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Brian you really need to get out on the river...lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon are we on for Sunday?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me see whats up w/ the Crappie tourney & when I'll be back & things.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

WHAT!!!!!! Da Mellon is dumping Flathunter for the Fishman!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon, man im not sure what to say....?
Fishing is suposed to be FUN, exciting ,relaxing and a learning experience. Each trip weather you catch or not should teach you something. Fishing should NEVER feel like work, bring you down or seem like a hassel.....if it does theres always GOLF..lol.

First rule of thumb ,no matter what specie your after, is CONFIDENCE...if you dont have it, your chances of catching goes WAY down.

#2 is TIME on the water, you cant figure the specie out unless you put the time into it....some seem to "luck" into fish here and there, but over all lack the experience to catch consistantly.


Get out there and try man.......or stay at home wishing you were, its all up to the angler!!

Im going out and catch fish...see ya all on the river bank sometime,


Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think that whats bums me out sometimes, I put alot of work into trying to catch cats then hear of guys slaying them w/ push button reels & $10 rods using nightcrawlers & chicken liver! (not that theres anything wrong w/ that, I dont want to get a big battle going.)

Location, Location, Location, Location......... In my ares theres not too many Good spots on the river, all of them are a small drive away, now I know I could go to Kiser & catch 10 Channels a night there as some spots ahve been told t me by a baitshop owner in the area, but I'm just not sold on lake fishing. However I'm leaning towards it as more of an option now.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wait until we all three get together. One thing though FISHMAN, the new guy must carry the Rod Holders & the "Yellow Bag" to the fishing hole, right Jack?  

Jack, noone can ever replace you. I'd rather get skunked w/ you over anyone else, besides we're real good at it, had lots of practice, we've almost perfected the "art" of getting :S .


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL....You guys crack me up..


Hey Mellon, theres lots of places to fish, ya just got to look harder.
I'll get with you and Jack and we'll hit the area Jack sent me pics. of over the winter(close to his slackwater spot)....if we dont score there, the next trip will be at my spot up here.......BUT, better leave the "big yellow bag" at home and pack lighter...lol...heheheh....and bring your big cat gear!!


Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott, my Slack water spot is now a freaking sandbar can you believe that crap!.The flood in January filled it in..I know of two awesome spots on the scioto that I would love to fish agin, but theywould now require a boat to get into, as the land is off limits thanks to people trashing up the place.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, I have the asnwer... float tubes! If ya cant beat the flatheads join them. Latch into one & just hang on, one wild ride down the Scioto!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Speaking of catching big fish on Junk tackle..Last year I personally saw a guy catch 3 flats over 40-bs, On 8-lb test line and a zebco 404 rod and reel combo..This happened in a 2hr period, and he was using nightcrawlers for bait..I was right beside him using decent gear, fishing cut shad and live gills and could not get a hit


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me guess, He kept them too, right?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You know it buddy!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Geez....that makes me sick....both stories!

Scott


----------

